# Sometimes I outdo myself ...



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

OK ... bear with me. 

I have always just bought plants at Home Depot ... 

This year I decided to start some seeds but my home is older and very drafty. No place really warm enough to expect any kind of consistent results, mostly because we keep the heat on 65 ...

I am too danged cheap to buy a warming mat ... or two or three ...

So ... I am wandering around the house looking for a warm place to put my little babies and it hit me ... I put my yeast in the oven with the light on to proof ... why can't I keep my seeds in the oven?? :sssh:

WORKS LIKE A CHARM!! 

I turn the light on in the morning and turn it off at night (to mimic warmer temps in the day and cooler ones at night) ... every seed I have put in there has sprouted so far ... :congrat:

I am so happy!!


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd try it but with my luck my wife would turn on the oven with my seedlings in there!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> OK ... bear with me.
> 
> I have always just bought plants at Home Depot ...
> 
> ...


How long?? I have had seeds in soil for two weeks, one day..seriously, we have had one day of sun in 15 days due to chemtrail spraying and not a full day then because they began spraying after noon.

I'll try this...good idea...I just wasn't paying 1.44 for a green pepper.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have really thought that 65 would be a big problem. Many seeds LIKE a cool seedbed for sprouting. Keeps them from getting too leggy too early. I've got an older home as well (1867) and I've got a dining room table full of seed trays germinating happily, more quickly than I expected for many of them even. There is a flourescent grow light that I simulate day/night with, but without enclosure, it's not really sucking up much heat from it. And our indoor temp stays about 68. Just a thought.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've also heard that some folks use an heating pad (on low) to help start seeds. That is more for the warm weather crops... just a thought ...

And as a side note: As a fire fighter I would put that heating pad on a zip cord ... if I used it.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> How long?? I have had seeds in soil for two weeks, one day..seriously, we have had one day of sun in 15 days due to chemtrail spraying and not a full day then because they began spraying after noon.
> 
> I'll try this...good idea...I just wasn't paying 1.44 for a green pepper.


8 days for the tomatos, I don't remember but I think the peppers were about the same ... the hot peppers haven't sprouted yet but I think it takes them a little longer.

I dunno about my house. The hubby tried to start seeds indoors last year (when I was more interested in what they already had growing at Home Depot) and it was a dismal failure. I just figured it was too cold.

These guys are gonna sit outside in a sheltered place whenever the temps are high enough during the day and I'll bring them in at night. We are having unusually mild temps for February/March here and it gets pretty warm outside in the sun. Especially on the concrete.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgebunny, this is day 16 with only one half day of sun...

My soil is getting warmth from the oven light...just like the sun would be in the garden....thanks ---I'll let you know if they sprout.:dunno:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Badgebunny, *this is day 16 with only one half day of sun...*
> 
> My soil is getting warmth from the oven light...just like the sun would be in the garden....thanks ---I'll let you know if they sprout.:dunno:


 OMGosh ... I would shoot myself ... :sssh:

I said something last night about starting another tray of seeds because well, there is an empty rack in the oven ... 

The hubby was like :gaah: ... I think we need to remodel and put in one of those double ovens now ... lol


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> OMGosh ... I would shoot myself ... :sssh:
> 
> I said something last night about starting another tray of seeds because well, there is an empty rack in the oven ...
> 
> The hubby was like :gaah: ... I think we need to remodel and put in one of those double ovens now ... lol


So, Ky is getting more sprays than Oklahoma??? Strange..I thought maybe every state was being inundated with it.

Gosh, it's depressing!!


----------

